# TOTALLY random...where do you buy these?



## Anonymous067 (May 30, 2009)

anybody...I'm trying to find out where I can buy these...
Like internet wise...

lol...thanks for your help!

ps-yeah...i'm talking about the red button


----------



## joeboo46 (May 30, 2009)

It's called an e-stop button if you search e-stop button you will find plenty of options for purchase. I believe it is also called a mushroom cap button that should get you some results also. Cutler-Hammer is the brand I have used.


----------



## Anonymous067 (May 30, 2009)

Ok yeah...I know what it is...
I know its functions, and all that.

What I was looking for was a brand, like THIS exact brand!


----------



## joeboo46 (May 30, 2009)

OK so I guess that helped???


----------



## cdub260 (May 30, 2009)

Grainger has two variations on this mushroom switch.

Variation 1

Variation 2


----------



## Anonymous067 (May 30, 2009)

YES! I have been on the hunt for these for years...

Thanks.


----------



## icewolf08 (May 30, 2009)

Actually Grainger has about a zillion (or maybe 100) different mushroom buttons and I am sure that McMaster-Carr has them too. A little searching will turn up enough selection to make your head spin.


----------



## derekleffew (May 30, 2009)

Personally, I'm partial to Allen Bradley brand.


NIB Allen Bradley Mushroom Pushbutton 800H-DR6 Red - eBay (item 370197334976 end time Jun-03-09 19:38:10 PDT)


----------



## gafftapegreenia (May 30, 2009)

Yea its cool but its still no Colotran GO button.


----------



## soundlight (May 30, 2009)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Yea its cool but its still no Colotran GO button.



It's true - the Colortran Encore go button is massive and loud.


----------



## TheDonkey (May 30, 2009)

soundlight said:


> It's true - the Colortran Encore go button is massive and loud.



Pictures? Nevar seen a 'massive' go button.


----------



## derekleffew (May 30, 2009)

Hmm, which ONE should I press?


----------



## avkid (May 30, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> Hmm, which ONE should I press?


Nice Apple //gs.

I would be really impressed if it was set up to run a show.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (May 30, 2009)

How come light boards don't have keyed switches anymore?


----------



## derekleffew (May 30, 2009)

gafftapegreenia said:


> How come light boards don't have keyed switches anymore?


For one possible reason, see this thread (today must be _*Encore Day!*_ ): http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...ran-encore-board-question-kind-weird-one.html.


----------



## cdub260 (May 30, 2009)

icewolf08 said:


> Actually Grainger has about a zillion (or maybe 100) different mushroom buttons and I am sure that McMaster-Carr has them too. A little searching will turn up enough selection to make your head spin.



Okay, so I only spent two minutes searching for the switch.


----------



## chris325 (May 30, 2009)

I'm jealous. The C'tran Innovator 600 my school uses just has a regular old GO button, not much different than any oher buttons on the board. (Personally, I don't like the board very much.)


----------



## Anonymous067 (May 30, 2009)

So...heres a question...

When wiring an emergency stop button, how (or what device) do you have to use in order to have it trip a secondary circuit?

For example...in wave pools, they have e stop buttons around the pool. If one is pressed (turning the waves off), you can pull the button back out, but the waves don't turn back on when its pulled out, you have to go turn a key in order to get them to start again. How do you wire this?


----------



## joeboo46 (May 31, 2009)

Easiest way i found to do it is to use a latching relay (just search and see the options) It will maintain its status without coil power until it is manually reset. I don't know what you're doing with this so the options are unlimited. You can build one also out of a standard DPDT relay, but I don't think I can tell you how to on this forum . . . I don't even know if I can tell you it is possible to make one


----------



## avkid (May 31, 2009)

My curiosity may kill me one day, but what are you going to do with this switch?


----------



## Anonymous067 (May 31, 2009)

I don't actually plan on building anything (although that could change after all), but I work at a wave pool as a lifeguard and always wondered how the ^%$# those switches work...


----------

